# Are You comfortable With Your Game



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

We all do things better when we are comfortable. Regardless of your handicap, are you comfortable with your golf game when playing with others? If you show up as a single, and get paired up with some one you do not know are you nervous on that first tee? 

Or, are you the golfer who shows up unannounced, introduces yourself, and if no one else wants to takes the first shot off the first tee, you proudly accept the honor of going first? Bad shot no problem, good shot still no issue. You just want to play the game, with the game you have that day. 

It's one of golf's mental aspects to be sure. Comfortable breeds confidence in my book. Confidence breeds over all better play. I always arrive at the golf course knowing full well I am not going to be the worst player on the course that day. I might be the worst in my foursome, but not on the entire golf course. 

I have a memory of a round I once played. The first two holes I topped my tee shots. On the third hole I hit a fatty. The three guys I was playing with were unknown to me, but they were golfing buddies amongst them selves. I knew what they were thinking about me, and they were not pleasant thoughts. Long story short, at the end of the round I had the better score of the foursome.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

mmm m ost of time I am comfortable with my game but at the courses here I either play by myself or with my normal playing mates. I think if I got paired up with randoms the first tee might be interesting but after that I think it would improve.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I depends for me. Sometimes I'm ok with it, like yesterday, I was paired with a gentleman that was WAY better than me. He was very patient, even though I was having a good game for me, he allowed me to take my time and make my shots. If I can tell I'm holding the group up, and can tell it's somewhat annoying to the rest of the group sometimes I get a little nervous. I guess I'm comfortable depending on my golf group.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

With my skill level..I'm with Sutees and Cajun


----------

